# What will kill these weeds and not my bushes?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

ostinoh said:


> Hello -
> 
> Every year I fight with these weeds in the attached pictures. I add mulch but they seem to find there way back up to the top.
> 
> ...


Ayuh,.... Pull 'em out, by Hand, 'n remulch....


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Use either a 2-4d product and/or RoundUp, and keep it off your bushes. 2-4d kills broad-leaf weeds, and RoundUp kills everything. Use them carefully and sparingly.


----------



## Jay 78 (Mar 2, 2011)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,.... Pull 'em out, by Hand, 'n remulch....


Exactly my thoughts when I saw the pictures. Unless there's a ton more not shown, they can be yanked in short order. 

Make sure you get the roots - _all _the roots, or your efforts will be a waste.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

You might also consider putting down some landscape fabric after you clear them out, then mulch over it. It helps prevent things from popping up.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Landscape fabric and pulling are the two best. If you want to spray DO NOT use round up.....even overspray can kill off plants. I would not want round up soaking into the soil after a heavy rain either. There's a product and several others, called Weed-B-Gon....it is safe to use on weeds and won't kill the grass around it, so it would also be safe to use around shrubs. Just be careful and read the label on whatever you decide.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Round-up or better yet, as suggested, dig them out when they are small. They are perennial so a pre-emergent will do know good. Landscape cloth under the mulch.

Get a good, 1-gallon tank sprayer with a tip and pressure you can control. Mark it for weed killer use only. Rinse it out after use and you should not hurt the shrubs and it will last a long time.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

cibula11 said:


> Landscape fabric and pulling are the two best. If you want to spray *DO NOT use round up.....even overspray can kill off plants.* I would not want round up soaking into the soil after a heavy rain either. There's a product and several others, called Weed-B-Gon....it is safe to use on weeds and won't kill the grass around it, so it would also be safe to use around shrubs. Just be careful and read the label on whatever you decide.


RoundUp kills what it touches - and does so down into the roots. It's a good product that way. And yes, because it kills what it touches, you need to be careful where/how you spray it. There is, however, no residual effect unless you (for some unknown reason) absolutely soak the soil with it. It's a contact herbicide.

Weed-B-Gone, and other products like it, are 2-4d based. Good stuff, but will kill whatever broad-leaf (non-grass) plants they touch. Another contact herbicide, rather than a soil-borne herbicide (Preen, etc.).


Regarding landscaping fabric... Lots of people swear by it, but I'm not a fan. I've landscaped with it, and without it, and have seen virtually no difference in the amount of vegetation that grows through it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a 4 prong weed rake so I can get to the roots of the weed. Use Preen then the mulch and they never come back.
If your trying to use less then 4" of mulch there coming back.
I use cedar or Cyprus mulch. It does not mold up, compress, decompose and repells insects.
If your trying to use had wood mulch you just layed down a perfect bed for weeds to grow.


----------



## ostinoh (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you to everyone for all the suggestions. I have a lot to go on and looks like I'll some elbow grease to get this done.

Thanks again
D


----------



## pkrapp74 (Dec 16, 2011)

+1 on Preen.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

PREEN sold here is pre-emergent weed killer and super over priced. It only stops weed seeds from sprouting. In fairness, that is all it is supposed to do. But consumers like in prior posts started sprinkling it around like fairy dust. Ain't not never gunna kill already emergent weeds people! 

The OP has perennial weeds that are coming back every year. He can dig them out or try something like Round-up which is a systemic, post-emergent killer. Spray selectively I hope, and plants/weeds you do not want will shrivel and die a horrible death to the roots. 

Stop talking through your hat unless you actually own one. Over use of PREEN may soon get it EPA banned. 24D has been so abused by general consumers that it may be banned soon too. It is the best, post-emergent, for broadleaf weeds in lawns and so forth. 

Spelled out? Carefully following herbicide directions, mix a post-emergent herbicide to apply to weeds you see. You Mix or sprinkle a pre-emergent herbicide where you do not want weed seeds to sprout. 

AND PLEASE, AT LEAST READ AND CONSIDER LABEL DIRECTIONS! YOU WILL NOT KILL ANYTHING FASTER THINKING TWICE THE AMOUNT WILL HELP. Your excess herbicidal run-off, if you live where I do, will make it into the Gulf of Mexico, and kill corral and the shrimp that hide there.


----------



## RegLearning (Oct 23, 2011)

One way we take care of these are a empty spray bottle with roundup. If you pull them all now you can keep the spray bottle in a safe place - labelled correctly and take a tour once a week and spot spray them.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Send them to me.....I've got 5 acres of that....I call it my yard!!:laughing:


----------

